

Codecademy (YC S11) on Colbert Report - mp3jeep01
http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-videos/430141/october-31-2013/zach-sims

======
shrikant
For people who are getting geo-blocked, try the Media Hint extension (I
believe it's available for Chrome and Firefox):
[https://mediahint.com/](https://mediahint.com/)

------
dave809
For people in Canada:
[http://www.thecomedynetwork.ca/Shows/TheColbertReport?videoP...](http://www.thecomedynetwork.ca/Shows/TheColbertReport?videoPackage=140564)

------
tlarkworthy
" SORRY BUT THIS VIDEO IS UNAVAILABLE FROM YOUR LOCATION

Its one of the detriments of living under a monarchy. But in case you can't
give up your silly accents and move to America, watch clips from .... etc. "

To which I say ... "GOD SAVE OUR GRACIOUS QUEEN!"

~~~
mp3jeep01
Frustrating...didn't think of this before posting, sorry to those of you who
get the "Sorry..." Maybe give TunnelBear a try? It's a free VPN service capped
@ 500MB / month I think.

~~~
DateK
5F5080F16845DC6523F5F6B2D38FCCCA4585CE89

Bill Bryson cancelled it seems.

------
kamweti
"Colbert, a man among men"

[http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/1h5ed5/after_our_dad_d...](http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/1h5ed5/after_our_dad_died_of_cancer_my_sister_sent/)

------
wyclif
I'm a fan of Colbert, but I wish he hadn't let the comedy get in the way of
the interview here. Sims didn't get to say enough, and got cut off the couple
of times he got serious questions. Hardly any steak, mostly sizzle.

~~~
babby
Pretty much why I cant watch Colbert anymore. In the last year or so, perhaps
I have changed, perhaps the show has; but it's like a quick-gratification joke
circus to me now while The Daily Show seems like it's getting lazier.

~~~
ssully
He has always been like this. He will get pretty serious for specific topics,
but most of the interviews are framed in a comedic way like this.

That's fine though. It still gives various people exposure, and I have looked
into numerous authors, politicians, and musicians because what was seen beyond
the comedy bits interested me.

------
contextual
Nice job on the interview Zach. You looked relaxed and like you were having
fun. I think the trick with interviewing with Colbert is to sit back and let
him be the funny guy.

It reminds me of my experiences talking about Rejection Therapy[1] on TV. With
Dragons' Den, I was wound up tight as a clock and I think it had a lot to do
with why I had my ass kicked. My appearance on the Jeff Probst Show went much
smoother.

Again, it was a remarkably good interview, especially considering the nerdy
subject matter.

[1] [http://rejectiontherapy.com](http://rejectiontherapy.com)

------
karenxcheng
Thanks for sharing this, it's easy to get stuck in our Silicon Valley bubble.
Thought it was really interesting how CodeAcademy was framed for mass media.

~~~
leeoniya
i saw this air last night.

i think he was a bit off base in calling everyone from all walks of life to
learn to code.

coding is truly useful for already somewhat technical, detail-oriented people
who can get more work done or get it done faster with code. it is certainly
not for everyone to know how to do in practice, but an in-depth "Intro to How
Computers/Internet Works" is a _must_ for everyone.

The internet is NOT a series of tubes,
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Series_of_tubes](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Series_of_tubes)

~~~
pa5tabear
I never understand what's so wrong about the "series of tubes" metaphor. A
tube connects something to something else, and it has the same characteristics
like bandwidth, travel time, connections/splits, etc.

And isn't a good amount of the internet infrastructure guarded by conduit?
Literally making it a series of tubes...

~~~
BlackDeath3
I've been wondering this lately as well. It just seems like another excuse for
technically-oriented people to laugh at non-technically-oriented people.

~~~
justin66
> It just seems like another excuse for technically-oriented people to laugh
> at non-technically-oriented people.

With Ted Stephens, it's probably more accurate to say that it was one more
reason to dislike someone who a lot of people already had a lot of reasons to
dislike.

------
chris_wot
Well that's just awesome. We're being geoblocked in Australia but the joke is
that we live in a monarchy? More like greedy corporate interests want to gouge
as much money out of Australians as possible! Something I thought the Colbert
Report was meant to highlight.

Hypocrites.

------
gkoberger
Only vaguely related, but Startup Vitamins was on The Daily Show (and CSPAN)
last night.

------
trey_swann
Would you hire someone who learned to code on Codecademy?

I'm interested to hear what everyone thinks. Will Codecademy be able to
"connect people learning on the site with opportunities that fit their skill
sets?"

~~~
ruttiger
I wouldn't hire anyone based on where they learned. I want to see what they've
made, and see how they answer some coding questions -- not "why are manhole
covers round", but questions about software design, and anything to give a
hint about how much experience they have solving coding issues.

I'd ask if they had a blog, or a website they built, or a hobby they're
working on. I'd prefer to see a candidate that's passionate about software -
that turns on her computer when everyone else is sleeping because she heard
about a new framework or language or service on Amazon that she wants to play
with.

There are uninspired graduates of good computer science programs, and there
are hidden superstars that taught themselves, with no idea how good they are.

Bottom line - experience and passion matter more than where they studied.

------
austenallred
I would love to see the levels of traffic resulting from that.

~~~
lylemckeany
Are you referring to actual data on the "Colbert Bump?"

~~~
austenallred
Yes!

------
mathattack
Good to see them getting some renewed hype. They were on a roll for a while,
but the buzz seemed to die down.

------
Buge
The subtitle writer obviously never heard of Codecademy.

------
thangh9
If he made it sooner, many people won't get hurt when try programming. anyway,
best learning material for everyone!

